# Cheapest and fastest way to make stencils



## dmelo (Jan 21, 2008)

What I want to do is make a design on my computer and then have a plotter cut it out the design on painter masking sheets. I Then will weed it out and put the design on a canvas and spray paint over it and then peel it off and have my design on the canvas. 

I'm not going to be using it for a business or a lot of production time.

I was think to get this one Model SV-8 (8") They are selling it for $394. Studica.com - Roland STIKA Series Vinyl Cutter

Was wondering how complex can it cut. Can it cut curves and such?
I was also wonder do I print it on a normal printer then put it through the plotter or PC to plotter? thank you


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Another hobby machine you might want to look at is the Graphtec CraftROBO CC200-20 from Specialty Graphics Supply

If all you're doing is cutting paint mask, then you don't need to print first and then cut. You can just cut directly from your design program like Illustrator or CorelDRAW.

Yes, a plotter will cut anything that you design. Actually, the only things that it CAN'T cut are bitmaps or gradients (bitmap effects). Curves, letters, shapes, basically anything. 

The only thing I'm not sure about with either the Graphtec or the Roland hobby machines is if they're capable of cutting paint mask. You may need a plotter (or sub it out to a sign company for cutting) with more downforce and more powerful motors.

Good luck!


----------



## stencil123 (Feb 20, 2008)

A Vinyl Cutter will take a long time to weed out, why not just try a stencil company that does custom graphics? They will give you a reusable stencil (some are adhesive backed) and all you have to give them is your Illustrator, Corel or EPS Vector graphic file. Then you don't have to drop as much money into a cutter (which by the way doesn't cut as well as a laser does). Try Decorative Stencils, Old English Letters, Custom Stencils, Industrial Stencils, Sign Stencils- Stencilease.com or Stencils Online Custom Laser Cut Quality 



dmelo said:


> What I want to do is make a design on my computer and then have a plotter cut it out the design on painter masking sheets. I Then will weed it out and put the design on a canvas and spray paint over it and then peel it off and have my design on the canvas.
> 
> I'm not going to be using it for a business or a lot of production time.
> 
> ...


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

You could also post a _Services Wanted_ ad and get a quote or two on having it done. That is unless youre looking to buy a plotter. As far as time consuming, this 9depending on the fonts) wouldnt take long at all to weed.


----------



## dmelo (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I did research and I went with the Craft Robo. I think it will suit me well.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You'll be very happy with that plotter. 

There might be a setting that you'll need to change before your coputer will talk to it. If you get an HPGL Error, just PM me and I'll give you the solution.

Good luck!


----------



## dmelo (Jan 21, 2008)

Alright, thanks a lot, it should be here tomorrow. I am going to use it through illustrator and if I get that problem I'll be sure to ask you for help. 
Thank you for your help.


----------

